# Terminplanung



## Gast2 (10. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es für den Eclipse RCP schon ein fertiges Plugin oder Widget mit der man eine Terminplanung abbilden kann?

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jul 2010)

Hängt davon ab was du dir vorstellst. Mylyn beinhaltet Task Planning und in Richtung Projektmanagement gibt es das Gantt Chart Widget:
Nebula GANTT Chart Widget
Wenn du Richtung Kalender denkst, dann könntest du zB eine Webapp wie Google Kalender embedden.
Google Kalender


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jul 2010)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Hängt davon ab was du dir vorstellst. Mylyn beinhaltet Task Planning und in Richtung Projektmanagement gibt es das Gantt Chart Widget:
> Nebula GANTT Chart Widget
> Wenn du Richtung Kalender denkst, dann könntest du zB eine Webapp wie Google Kalender embedden.
> Google Kalender



Das Gantt Chart Widget hab ich mir schon angeschaut war nicht, dass nachdem ich gesucht habe.

Der Google Kalender sieht besser aus. Wie kann ich den embedden? Brauch ich dazu den SWTBrowser und einen google Account?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jul 2010)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Brauch ich dazu den SWTBrowser und einen google Account?


ja


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jul 2010)

Danke dann schau ich mit den SWTBrowser mal an 

EDIT: Ist echt easy klappt ganz gut =)


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jul 2010)

Kennt jemand noch andere widgets oder plugins, die auch offline funktionieren?


----------

